
The right to be forgotten vs. Copyrights - vrypan
http://blog.vrypan.net/2014/07/11/the-right-to-be-forgotten-vs-copyrights-/
======
theandrewbailey
The thing with the DMCA is that there is a way to challenge and overturn the
claim. That doesn't appear to be the case with the right to be forgotten.

